
Nietzsche Family Circus - keiferski
http://www.nietzschefamilycircus.com
======
ficklepickle
When the cartoon and quote work together, it's amazing

[http://www.nietzschefamilycircus.com/perm.php?c=144&q=29](http://www.nietzschefamilycircus.com/perm.php?c=144&q=29)

~~~
smegger001
and they are fairly easy to construct to there are only 167 cartoons and 275
quotes. The first number in url is the cartoon id the second is the quote id.

